# Mausoleums



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, I am in the process of making the concept art for my mausoleum this year. I want it to be very detailed and very powering in the cemetery. In other words, very realistic. I've been looking at all the ones here on the forums and am very impressed, so I thought we could have everyone show off theirs and post about them as well as post links to real mausoleums that can be used for reference.

Post post post!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, I'm about to start mine this weekend as well! Mine is just going to be a facade, but I plan on making it fairly realistic, basing it on a real mausoleum I saw photos of.

My graveyard is too small for a full-up mausoleum, but by putting it in a rear corner of the cemetery, I can get away with building just the front of it. I plan on detailing the entire process on my web site.

Best of luck with yours! Keep us all updated on its progress.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Sounds great! I was thinking about doing a facade as well, but plan on using this as a storage area as well. I know I definitely want some pillars on the front of this thing, possibly sets of two on each side.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Please post lots of pics.

For the heck of it, I googled mausoleums and up popped this incredible pic - Cumbria is in the North of England. (not to be confused with the Askam in Nottinghamshire)... I love English cemetaries. food for thought.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

here is a bunch (over 100) of different cemetaries you will have to go thru them allhttp://www.graveaddiction.com/cemindex.html


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is the one I'm basing mine on:










I may make the alcove deeper and add a window on either side of the door. Not too sure yet. Maybe torches instead of windows?

Food for thought before I get to the foam-cutting stage.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I think I'm going to go with a bowing front, then a pointed front roof and a rounded top, kind of mix them all into one. I've gotta' draw this out!

Zombie, I'd definitely go with torches. Sometimes you can find some killer torches on eBay.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Lilly. I was looking all over for that site the other day. I forgot to bookmark it and could only remember that it was in Ohio.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow - im thinking of doing one too iv been looking at photos and went for a walk in the cemetary near by


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Here is the one I'm basing mine on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh...Talking skull torches! I gotta make one now.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

There's a member here on the forum that goes by tcater...
Last year he mase a SWEET mausoleum.
I was able to find it and get his photobucket...
Check it out:
halloween 2006 pictures by tcarter_02 - Photobucket
It's one of the best I've seen!
Hope this helps!
.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

JohnnyL said:


> Zombie, I'd definitely go with torches. Sometimes you can find some killer torches on eBay.





Dr Morbius said:


> Ohhh...Talking skull torches! I gotta make one now.


Been thinking about it now for a while. I think I'm going to do windows. I'll stretch a black sheet over the back side of the window and mount a panel with various LEDs behind it. Then, I'll have a prop-1 control the various LEDs so that they fade in and out randomly for a creepy light show.

Or else stained glass windows.

I was thinking about the lights more, and they'd be cool, but being my medium for the crypt will be mostly foam (aside from the wooden frame) it would be difficult to mount the lights to the foam in a fashion that would stand up to the test of time.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Sounds Good Zombie,
Have you thought about doing stained glass in a balck, grey, white type instead of color?
It may give a more shadowy eerie look.
Could you put longer leads on your LED's and then dangle from inside top instead of setting them in one palce?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Lilly said:


> Sounds Good Zombie,
> Have you thought about doing stained glass in a balck, grey, white type instead of color?
> It may give a more shadowy eerie look.
> Could you put longer leads on your LED's and then dangle from inside top instead of setting them in one palce?


Ooh, that's a great idea about the LEDs! Maybe I could make 4 or 5 spotlights for each window, each one a different color. Then, I could have them pointing at an extreme angle from various points around the edge of the window.

Maybe I could combine the stained glass idea with the LED idea. I could use black, grey, and white sheets for the "glass" effect.

I've started cutting the wood for the frame pieces. I'm making the frame modular using framing brackets for each wall section and using "T" nuts and bolts to assemble the frame pieces to one another.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool can't wait to see how everything and the glass turns out.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Zombie, how are you going to do the stained glass?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Sounds nice!

I think I'm going to build the mausoleum with the ability to take it apart, so moving it around will be easier. Base would be separate, pillars separate, body separate, and roof separate.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

JohnnyL said:


> Sounds nice!
> 
> I think I'm going to build the mausoleum with the ability to take it apart, so moving it around will be easier. Base would be separate, pillars separate, body separate, and roof separate.


Hey! Sounds like you're inside my head or something. I'm planning a similar sounding design for my pieces as well. We'll have to compare notes when we're done.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I can see it now....duelling mausoleums! 

Good luck guys, and don't forget to take plenty of pix.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I have been thinking about a mausoleum....but I'm a bit slow still and have so many other props to get done! But here's my question for you guys, does anybody else's spouse "freak" over the lawn after the props are removed? Mine about crapped last year after I made a few fresh dug graves and the spots were bare until the next summer! I thought...just leave it up all year....no problemo, but apparently "HE" didn't see it that way. I was just thinking how much grief I would take over the big dead patch left from a mausoleum! Of course, I think it's worth it.....but you know what they say about keeping the hubby happy too.......


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Make the mausoleum for him?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

funny LG,
mine used to but "too bad so sad" I say ...that's the way its gonna be.
After 10 yrs of it I guess he's giving up.

I have a big slab o' cement leaning up against a tree in my corner of graveyard it kinda looks like a old run down maus. too heavy to move so I really dont do anything but leave it as is.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

JohnnyL said:


> Make the mausoleum for him?


That cracked me up!
Maybe after a few more years, he'll just give up too! (3) down, (7) to go!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Got most of the frame work done on mine this weekend.

I cut the 2x3 lumber to length, primed it all with a stainblocking primer, and assembled the wood into the frame sections I need for my facade. I also braced the inside corners of my frames with corner braces. These things should last me YEARS... I'll probably hand these things down to my children, should we ever have any. 

Next, I will be drilling holes that will assemble the frame sections to one another. I'll likely use Tee nuts to make assembly a breeze.

After that, I'll paint the frames black. Then it's on to the construction of the foam pieces!


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

Lagrousome said:


> I have been thinking about a mausoleum....but I'm a bit slow still and have so many other props to get done! But here's my question for you guys, does anybody else's spouse "freak" over the lawn after the props are removed? Mine about crapped last year after I made a few fresh dug graves and the spots were bare until the next summer! I thought...just leave it up all year....no problemo, but apparently "HE" didn't see it that way. I was just thinking how much grief I would take over the big dead patch left from a mausoleum! Of course, I think it's worth it.....but you know what they say about keeping the hubby happy too.......


Just make sure that there's not a floor so that the grass will get some sunlight... Of course, I suppose that you may still have an outline where the grass under the frame didn't get any light. I suppost that you could build it on stilts with rebar holding it down.....Maybe an inch or so off the ground so that the grass will stay happy.... And at night you likely wouldn't be tell that it wasn't touching the ground and if you could, it may even make it look stanger.....Kind of floating. 
Just my rambling thoughts....


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I think I may just have to talk him into letting me landscape the whole side yard to I can put up an old outhouse I'm looking at on EBAY and convert it into a mausoleum for Halloween and then I can add all the tombstones, etc. around. It would all be mulched anyway & I could just spread leaves all over the ground too. Of course, just want he would want to see....another outhouse!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Zombie-F said:


> Got most of the frame work done on mine this weekend.
> 
> I cut the 2x3 lumber to length, primed it all with a stainblocking primer, and assembled the wood into the frame sections I need for my facade. I also braced the inside corners of my frames with corner braces. These things should last me YEARS... I'll probably hand these things down to my children, should we ever have any.
> 
> ...


SHOWOFF!!!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's what I based mine on.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Man, I got nothing done on my crypt this weekend. I hope everyone else had a more productive time that I did.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

its ok i haven't started -but i did get some paneling 8 --4x8 for free


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

carter, as first I thought that WAS yours!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Make sure you guys take construction pics of your mausoleums!
We wanna see!!
.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

well I too made one but not as fancy as what yalls are gonna be. But heres mine LOL
The Beginning of my Crypt pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket then this year Im adding gargoyles and hopefully small lanterns. Well I have the gargoyles mounted but dont have my lanterns yet.
Whats new for 2007 Halloween pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket and one more from last year

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Wow wormy! That looks brilliant. I like the ivy and spanish moss, it really finishes it off! Well done you!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Here is my baby. Saddly the wife had her way with it while we are going thru this message divorce. I don't think I want to see it now.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Built the faux iron door yesterday. Still have to paint it.

I picked up some of the foam tonight, so hopefully I will start skinning it tomorrow, weather permitting.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Here's the design for mine, now I just need to build it!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Here is my baby. Saddly the wife had her way with it while we are going thru this message divorce. I don't think I want to see it now.


Hey DT, can I have the foam in the trash in the background?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I wish I could give it too you, but that was a few years ago.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, I have tomorrow off from work and the weather is supposed to be co-operative. I hope to finish off the door and start the gluing of the wall sections. I might even get started tonight.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnnyL said:


> Here's the design for mine, now I just need to build it!


Love it, love it - Please post pics of the construction, once you begin!

(Where is this cemetery?)


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I was planning on building a mas, but my front yard isnt very big sooo thanks to the great ideas on this place i am putting foam over the brick in my house and covering my exhisting pillars with cement tubes and monster mud. Im hoping it works. I still have to finish my fence and pillars.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

CerysCrow, here's the description from Flickr:

One of the mausoliums in Norwood cemetery dating back from the Victorian era.

Norwood Cemetery is part of the "Magnificent Seven", 7 cemeteries set up in the nineteenth century as London's population doubled and the traditional parish church graveyards became overcrowded.

In 1832 Parliament passed a bill encouraging the establishment of private cemeteries outside London, and later passed a bill to completely close all inner London churchyards. Over the next decade 7 cemeteries were set up - the "Magnificent Seven". 

Turtle, your house will look awesome like that!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Here's a link to my progress with the crypt thus far:

Crypt 2_0 pictures by Zombie-F - Photobucket

It's slowly but surely getting there! I hope I can finish gluing the foamwork before this weekend and start carving it on Sunday.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow Dave - that frame looks really well built! It's such a large scale - I bet it's going to look fantastic with the rest of your display. I can't wait to see it as you progress.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Glad you finally got a chance to work on it Zombie-F. 

It looks Great. I can hardly wait to see it finished.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking awesome Zombie!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see more progress! I need ideas for mine!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

shweet design Dave! Whatcha got in mind for the front pillars? Some statuary or stone flower pots or... ?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Revenant said:


> shweet design Dave! Whatcha got in mind for the front pillars? Some statuary or stone flower pots or... ?


I'm thinking of pillars, but I'd also like windows in the alcoves so I don't know about pillars as they might "hide" the windows.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Man that thing's huge! Looking good so far.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Zombie I just got a call from your village. They said they are going to need a permit for that damn thing. LOL


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks! What an amazing place.



JohnnyL said:


> CerysCrow, here's the description from Flickr:
> 
> One of the mausoliums in Norwood cemetery dating back from the Victorian era.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice scale there Zombie that is gonna be a hugin..
lookin good


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Got more done with this one. Switched to Gorilla Glue instead of Liquid nails today. I gotta say... this stuff ROCKS. It dries in 1 - 2 hours and holds together like nobody's business.

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Crypt%202_0/dscf0011.jpg​
How is everyone else's mausoleums coming along? These things take some time and effort, eh?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

havent started mine yetsoon i hope but yours is looking good


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking awesome!

Gorilla Glue rocks, that's for sure. Just don't get it anywhere you don't want it, haha. Especially fingers!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

JohnnyL said:


> Looking awesome!
> 
> Gorilla Glue rocks, that's for sure. Just don't get it anywhere you don't want it, haha. Especially fingers!


Yeah, I learned that the hard way. That's why I have such good things to say about the stuff. 

The key, I've found so far, is to use as little glue as you can imagine. Once it contacts the water on the other surface, it'll grow out quite a bit. Fantastic for gluing foam together because you don't have to keep your piece clamped overnight... it's done in a few hours and then you can unclamp it and move on to your next piece.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I used it for my tombstone. The contest one. It's great for sticking non-like things together too. My stone is still holding up quite nicely. Maus looks great, so far, Z!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Switched to Gorilla Glue instead of Liquid nails today. I gotta say... this stuff ROCKS. It dries in 1 - 2 hours and holds together like nobody's business.


I like Elmer's Ultimate Glue. Not only is it less expensive than Gorilla glue, but in my experience anyway, it doesn't "foam up" quite as much, but still has that strength that polyurethane glue is known for.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

And... down comes the rain, halting all progress yet again.

Looks like it's off to Michael's with me to get a cauldron to paper mache for a pumpkinrot... if they have them, that is.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, I really wish these photos I'm about to show you were "progress" shots. I guess they're progress if you're moving in the reverse direction:

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Crypt%202_0/crypt-47.jpg http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Crypt%202_0/crypt-48.jpg​
Yeah, mother nature decided to be an asshole today and blew the damned thing over on me. Serves me right for not having it screwed down to the deck.

So, out of my blind anger and frustration, I flipped it up and over the other side of the deck and finished the job down on the lawn. Looks like no crypt for this year.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Man you guys are going great guns! I wish I had a bigger yard for one. my girlfriend and I went to Argentina last feb and I took tons of pictures, hundreds in the Recoleta cemetery where Evita Peron is buried. I thought I would post some pics for reference, _someone_ should get some use from these pictures even if I can't (sigh one day).


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool pics undead-----dam Z you cant give up--


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Well, I really wish these photos I'm about to show you were "progress" shots. I guess they're progress if you're moving in the reverse direction:
> 
> ​
> Yeah, mother nature decided to be an asshole today and blew the damned thing over on me. Serves me right for not having it screwed down to the deck.
> ...


As long as you feel better, it was totally worth it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

pyro said:


> cool pics undead-----dam Z you cant give up--


It's a matter of money and time... more of money than anything. Seen the cost of foam boards lately?

I just gotta move forward and start working on the pirate stuff I have lined up for this year.

This is the SECOND crypt I've had to abandon. It's like it's not meant to be.

I'll try again next year.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Holy S***!! What the hell does Mother Nature have against you Z? That just BLOWS! (no pun intended)..Although, you COULD use beaded foam intead of extruded..it alot cheaper. Just a thought...after all, you still have the frame, right? Don't give up! Don't let 'em beat you!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, I think despite this setback, I will come up with a quick fix so I can at least get the thing up this year.

Rather than give it the illusion of depth by having an alcove, I'll just do a flat-faced crypt. One of the roof pieces I cut is completely unaffected by the fall, so all I'll need to do is buy two more 2' x 8' sheets to cover the rest of the front. I'll use some scraps to make some trim around the door and maybe I'll even carve windows onto either side of the door.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

JHC Zombie ..if you had any more luck you'd really be hurtin..
well I see some foam left from the disaster, u can use for headstones though.
( unless you stomped the **** outta them .)
Well that just bites . was looking forward to seeing your finished item ad next yr so far away.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Damn Z that sucks and it looked so good. I share docs sentiment dont let that B**** mother nature beat you. Sit back have a beer let out a couple woosa's and get back to work.

Everybody start shipping Z some foam come on we all have that extra peice laying around.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the encouragement everyone. It really helped lift me out of the depression that I sunk into after I saw it laying face down on the deck.

At least with my quick and cheap fix I'll be able to start painting it this weekend.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Thanks for the encouragement everyone. It really helped lift me out of the depression that I sunk into after I saw it laying face down on the deck.
> 
> At least with my quick and cheap fix I'll be able to start painting it this weekend.


Ahh that's the spirit!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's the HauntForum way Z! Nothing stands in the way of completing a prop.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Go Zombie-F, Go Zombie-F, Go speedracer...er...Zombie-F Gooooooo


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Maybe you could recycle the broken bits of foam. Glue them back together and you'll already have stress cracks. Just go for a very cracked and weathered look


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok, I'm back in the saddle again. I've finished skinning the face of it and will start distressing the foam and cutting in mortar lines tomorrow (or Tuesday in the event of rain tomorrow).

If it turns out halfway decent, I won't bother re-doing the more elaborate design again next year and keep this plain one instead.

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Crypt%203_0/2007_08120044.jpg http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Crypt%203_0/2007_08120054.jpg http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Crypt%203_0/2007_08120055.jpg​
I screwed the frame to the deck railing until I'm done working on it this time. I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I painted the stonework today! I think tomorrow, I'll fill in the mortar lines with black as I think the grey that they are now doesn't look that great and then I'll do some detail painting... drybrush some white on here, paint on a water stain there, glue some spanish moss for good measure. 

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Crypt%203_0/crypt.jpg​
Not too shabby for my first attempt at something like this.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

That is looking fantastic!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This is nice, but, do I see an AmityVille style home in the back ground???


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

you're sure it's made of foam? looks like rock to me.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the encouraging words of compliment guys. 

I did some more painting today. I filled the mortar lines in with black and dry brushed some black over the entire crypt to help mute the brightness of the grey some. I also used additional black around the mortar lines to help make the transition from black to brick softer.

I think it's coming along nicely. This is my first attempt at this sort of painting and I usually struggle with this sort of thing.

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Crypt%203_0/2007_08290002.jpg http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Crypt%203_0/2007_08290003.jpg http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Crypt%203_0/2007_08290005.jpg​
I'll try to shine a red or green light on it tonight and capture an illuminated photo of it in the dark.

Anyone else making headway with their crypts/facades?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Looking good Z. Nice paint job.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Man, that paint job! You got the knack, Z. You certainly have come a long way in your painting technique. It looks PERFECT. I'm inspired! You know, next year you can add on the other walls too, so I'm really glad you didn't give up.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really great looking paint job! Any tips to share, as I'm going to dry brush some color on my flat gray painted foam facade this year.
Also, what thickness is the blue foam you used?
Thanks.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey z that paint & bricks came out great - i guess you were paying attention at NEH gathering


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

jdubbya said:


> Really great looking paint job! Any tips to share, as I'm going to dry brush some color on my flat gray painted foam facade this year.
> Also, what thickness is the blue foam you used?
> Thanks.


I used 1" foam, but if I were to re-do it I'd go with 2" for more durability.

What I did was I cut in the mortar lines with a dremel tool's polishing tip. Then, I distressed the bricks with a old worn out wire brush in random spots. Next, I used a heat gun (think of it as a really hot hair dryer) to eat away at the foam in the areas that I distressed with the brush. You can also spray on Acetone very lightly with a spray bottle for a similar effect.

Then, to paint, give it a base coat of black. Two coats should do very well.

Once the base coat is dry, I used a sea sponge to pat on a light grey paint that I bought from the paint store's "oops" paint. I did it lightly in two layers.

Lastly, I touched up any "oopsies" where I accidentally painted into the mortar lines and lightly dry brushed black onto the bricks around the mortar lines to make it look more natural.

It was quite a process. I think if I re-did it again, it'd come out even better. I think I overdid it when I distressed the foam, so if you try that technique, practice distressing and then painting on some foam scraps before going ahead with the actual walls.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Z. Very helpful. I used much of the same technique on my castle wall last year, but want to add detail. I used two inch pink foam, and got great results routing it with a dremel. I also did the heat gun thing and got some nice waves that make it look like stone. I painted it a medium gray but didn't get past the base coat so wanted to dry brush some black/white onto it for texture.
The two inch foam is like $30.00 a sheet this year, compared to 17 last year so I may use the one inch as I need to make two more walls for a back drop. Thanks again for the tips!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Wow that looks great. Thanks for all the tips, my maus. is still in pieces.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! Can I move in?


----------



## Uncle Fred (Aug 27, 2007)

Look up the Catacombs of Paris.
One of my favorite places.
It puts any fake dark ride to shame.
You may derive some inspiration from this.

http://triggur.org/cata/
http://www.showcaves.com/english/fr/misc/Catacombs.html
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNkNJU5Uj7s[/nomedia]


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok, I made some more progress. Over the weekend, I painted the gate in the doorway flat black and used a small brush to paint on some rust.

Today, I worked on how to mount it in place between the tree and fence that it will be be in between. Here's what it looks like now. Bear in mind, I will be putting a black sheet behind the doorway to hide the fact it is a facade or else I'll build a small black room behind the door to put a person or prop in.

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Crypt%203_0/2007_09050002.jpg​


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice stonework Zombie
Looks good sitting in that corner too.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Lookin good ZF


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

That looks really good. 

I think that will be one of the projects on my plate for next year.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

The rust on the gate looks really authentic. Nice work Z.


----------

